# When do you say you are inside or outside your city?



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

While on a recent trip away from Sydney I was asked by a gentleman where Sydney starts and stops as far as travelling in and out of the place.
I had to think and told him what I thought but was not really sure.
I've lived in Sydney for four years now and wonder sometimes what the general conscensous for saying you are either inside or outside Sydney is.
Growing up in the country you normally the assume the the massive urban area to be Sydney and when you see alot more rural area you are out in the country.
In London there is the actual political area known as greater London which covers most of the London metropolis. Although the metropolis extends further out into the home counties, from my point of view after living there I'd say that once you're outside the M25 you are outside London.
I did find it strange when an English workmate told me I lived outside London (Wandsworth - south west London). I couldn't comprehend this as it seemed only a hop, skip and jump from Central London. Also the place was in zone 3 out of 6 London travel card zones. Making it pretty hard to make out the suburb I lived in was outside London.

Any way back to Sydney - some pointers. Sydney has no definet boundaries. The Australian Bureau of Statics has the population covering the main metropolitan area as well as the more rural areas to the west and north.
The Roads and Traffic Authority seems to have it's own version. Drive through Sydney suburbia towards the city and you are given directions to Sydney. Reach about 10km from the CBD and Sydney suddenly changes to City.
There is also the City of Sydney Council which covers the CBD and a few inner suburbs. In tourism terms Sydney may also appear to be a generalisation of the mass urban area that exstends from the Sydney CBD.

I would normally assume that places like Hornsby to the north or Campbelltown in the South-west are gateways to Sydney. There are Welcome to Sydney signs located in these areas and other similar areas. Although there may be argument whether the large towns that lie on the edge of Sydney suburbia are not completly engulfed by the main urban area and may still be considered separate townships.

Is there confusion in your city over what area falls under the main city name and what area should generally use the main city name as a general tourist region term? Or perhaps the name of another region?

Westender.


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

when I leave the conurbation of Barcelona I think I'm out of the city (still in the metro area, but not in the city)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In Frankfurt, city for me is only CBD and the central shopping district.

But it generally depends on the perspective. I live in a central district (Sachsenhausen), so city is only used by me for the inner core. Someone from suburbia, on the other hand, might call the whole urban part of Frankfurt "city".


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In Vienna its easy. Outside of the border of the city and Bundesland (~federal state, one of the 9 states that make up Austria) Vienna, you are also outside of Vienna. 

Of course the term "Stadt" is often used as a synonym for the inner districts, but thats another story as in Vienna all the different districts have a strong identity themselves.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hmm usually city limits or urbanized area. However, I don't say I'm leaving Amsterdam after passing by Hilversum or something like that. It's still an urbanized area, but I don't see it as Amsterdam.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Inside the city => districts hemmed in by metro junctions; outside it, the remainder.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

When I see this sign,I know I'm leaving the city,and when I see it uncrossed,I know I'm entering.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

When someone asks me, where I live, I always say I live in Tallinn, although I live outside the city borders. But when I'm going to the centre of Tallinn, I always think as I'm going to the city. So it depends.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Funnily enough, people living in neighborhoods outside the city center of my city are also saying they're going to the "city", while they are in fact already inside that city.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

orlando is the city and orange county is the metro area and central florida still sometimes considered the orlando area which includes 7 counties 
where I was born there is city of casablanca and greater casablanca that includes 3 provinces where olot of suburbs are includes in casa area


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

It depends on the person. If someone lives in Metro Detroit, then they are "inside the city" once they go into the actual city limits. (population: 915,000) If someone lives outside of Metro Detroit and isn't too familiar with the local political boundaries, Detroit is basically the area within the Tri-County area. (population: 4.1 million) For example someone from Troy would never say they are in Detroit, but someone from Seattle who is in Troy on business would say they are in Detroit, despite being about 8 miles north of the city boundary.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

When I say I'm in the city of Toronto I usually mean the old city as indicated in red.

That can be misleading as in the 1950's Toronto was both the city as shown in red. The orange coloured areas around it were part of the Region of Metropolitan Toronto and was part of the same municipality. In 98' they fully integrated Metro Toronto into the a one tier municipality so the entire red and orange areas are now considered the City of Toronto though the process had been in motion since the 1950s.

To add to the further confusion there are two other ways that describe the urban/metro areas of Toronto.









This highlights the GTA which is not actually the Toronto metro area as defined by the government but it is a common label. People from out of the province tend to describe any part of this as Toronto or the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London is pretty straightforward: the GLA boundary... the workmate who was trying to tell you Wandsworth isn't in London was either stupid or pulling your leg.

That being said, a lot of people in the outer suburbs still will tell you they live in the original pre-GLC boundary counties, e.g. 'Surrey' (Croydon, Sutton, Kingston), 'Kent' (Bromley, Bexley), or the former county of Middlesex which was entirely abolished. In general people who say they live in Surrey when they actually live in the London Borough of Croydon are trying to sound posh. It's not helped by the fact that to correctly write the addresses of any of these areas you include the former county name, e.g. 'Croydon, Surrey' or 'Hounslow, Middlesex' even though Croydon is no longer actually in Surrey and Middlesex doesn't actually exist.

So you'll encounter some people from outer London burbs who claim not to live in London, but never anyone from outside the GLA boundary who claims to be a Londoner.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

IMO, anything lies outside zone 3 is definitely considered outside of the city.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

I consider myself out of the city when I have went beyond the suburbs of Toronto (Mississauga to the West, and Markham/Scarborough to the East). Oakville (west of Mississauga) is a part of GTA, but is too far from the actual Toronto city for me to call it a part of Toronto.


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

SF: The entire city (north peninsula), sometimes excluding sunset district
NYC: Inside Manhattan?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

when i see lots of trees i know i am out of the city


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Why would SF exclude the sunset district and only be the northside????

For me SF would be within the 49 square miles. Once you pass the sign that says entering Daly City or Brisbane or cross the bridges you are in the counties or area names. So if I went south into Daly City I would think I man in Daly City, San Mateo County or the Penninsula. Same with going to Oakland, its the East Bay. I think most people from the Bay Area that isn't from SF would say they are from whatever their suburb corrisponds to like SF, Oakland, or SJ. But most people would probably say the Bay Area.

My location says San Francisco and I am really from within the city and county of San Francisco. Unfortunately for tourists anything past SOMA south isn't seen as San Francisco.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Auckland - I say that I'm finally out of Auckland when I hit the Bombay Hills to the South or Orewa to the North.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Once you're pass this, you're out of HK


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Once you're pass this, you're out of HK


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know I have my own standards which I think are absolute values. The bigger the city the stricter the definitions get. As in case with megacities. I lack travel experience of Asian metropolises though

There are clues...

Public transport gets seldom in a city where it otherwise is common.
You see more youth on scooters than on public transportation
Single homes with a gardens. Density decreases from the common city wannabe rural suburb
If the way is not otherwise blocked like one bridge over a motorway etc you need to think how you get somewhere. Only one road to get somewhere. In London you could use a compass to get somewhere. Try that in the countryside without trespassing fields. Edge city suburbs are still manouvrable many ways. Go wrong way means a very long detour
Less specialized services. These exist even in outlyer residential areas in suburbs where I wouldn't expect them
See almost no people walking somewhere
Fields 
Things like sand dumps and things you don't see that way in the city
Supermarket size decreases. There might be big box stores but the average supermarket is smaller. Those are different from the urban center tiny supermarkets
-To get there you passed car dealerships , car repair , big box stores , car depots and stuff on the edges of cities


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

For me it is the city limits, once you are beyond those you are either in St Paul or the Twin Cities (if you are in the suburbs). I think the binary nature of our metro makes it simple.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Here everyone considers the city limits as the border between city and "countryside" (pop "in the green") although the close suburban belt consists of twice the city pop :lol: If you go "to town" you mean downtown though.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I consider anything east of Florida's Turnpike West Palm Beach. Anything west is wilderness in my opinion.


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

In general: For me suburban , exurban , rural and wilderness are all different.



Küsel said:


> Here everyone considers the city limits as the border between city and "countryside" (pop "in the green") although the close suburban belt consists of twice the city pop :lol: If you go "to town" you mean downtown though.


would the suburban areas fit into most of my list?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> IMO, anything lies outside zone 3 is definitely considered outside of the city.


Zone 3 roughly equates with the original London County Council Boundary, which in turn was the extent of the built-up area before WW1. Everywhere within the LCC boundary has London postcodes (e.g. W, SW, SE etc), and everywhere without has non-London postcodes and postally belong to the old counties, e.g. TW / Middlesex, CR & SM / Surrey, BN / Herts, BR / Kent etc.


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

London is confusing, it's limits simply can not be defined precisely.

Personally this is how I see it:

Zone 1: Central London - very busy and dense, more commercial than residential
Zones 2-3: Inner London - still busy and city-like, with strong commercial hubs scattered around here and there but far more residential than Zone 1
Zones 4-6: Outer London - more suburban and quiet, less dense and less city-like, but still London in character

Ironically, even though Central/Inner London is considered more stereotypical/"real" London, you will actually find a much higher percentage of native Londoners out in the suburbs, whereas the Inner and Central London populations are often more temporary and international. Basically almost all the old cockneys and native London families moved to Outer London after the war to settle in new developments such as the Becontree Estate in Barking/Dagenham, the largest council estate in the world.

Just to keep things simple, I would consider all urban areas within the M25 to now be a part of the London "city", and all urban areas outside to be part of the metropolitan area. Even suburbs such as Romford, Croydon, Enfield, Barnet, Surbiton, Orpington, Uxbridge, etc should be considered a part of the city in my book, because they have all been swallowed up by London's growth and the vast majority of the people in these places would not live there if it was not for London itself. If anyone disagrees because these places are "not traditionally London", then you'd have to go all the way back to a time when places like Clapham, Islington and Hackney weren't traditionally London either.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

In a local context, I am in Toronto when I am inside of the municipal boundaries.

In a global context, I am in Toronto when I am within the metro area. Or more specifically, the contiguous built-up zone around the city.


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Was abit worried my intro was going to be too long and confusing.
I understand all the replies on London. As somebody said to one day that they lived in Upminster and described as being in the London end of Essex county. If you get what I mean.
Any way more on Sydney, I remember several years ago being corrected for calling part of western Sydney -Blacktown as being part of Sydney. Aparently there was meant to be a geographical divide with western suburbs of Sydney to the more eastern half. I took this as being a western suburbs chip on their shoulder attitude. As people in the poorer western suburbs of Sydney can have a grudge against the more affluent eastern citiezents. 

People do have their own perceptions and a selection of situations of whether or not they tell people they live in a particular city or like to make out they come from some posh neighbouring town full of bankers who commute to the inner city every work day.
Two situations when travelling where the guy who told me he came from Sydney, but he could of said he came from a town on the western outskirts of Sydney - Penrith. It's a satelite city of Sydney partially but not fully obsorbed in the Sydney urban area. But Penrith does lie well withing the Sydney statistical area used by the Australian Bureau of Statistics.
Then there was the girl who said she came from a town on the outskirts of London -Croydon which is well and truly part of the main London urban area. 

Westender


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

westender said:


> Then there was the girl who said she came from a town on the outskirts of London -Croydon which is well and truly part of the main London urban area.


I can't see anything wrong with describing Croydon in that fashion. In fact I would think most people from Croydon would describe it that way. If you said, Croydon was 'in London', people would wonder which Tube line it was on.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

I stick with the city limits....I only say I am in New Orleans when I am inside of the city limits. In fact, practically all of the time, whenever I'm on my cell phone I refer to the neighborhood I'm in inside of New Orleans. If I'm in any suburb I always refer to the suburb by city that I'm in when asked.

New Orleans Neighborhoods: http://www.gnocdc.org/mapping/docs/neighborhood.pdf


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

Martin S said:


> I can't see anything wrong with describing Croydon in that fashion. In fact I would think most people from Croydon would describe it that way. If you said, Croydon was 'in London', people would wonder which Tube line it was on.


Well, it _will_ be on the tube very soon when the East London line extension opens. There are huge swathes of South London that are not on the tube, even within Zones 2 and 3. But Croydon has always had strong rail connections to the center of London, and now an extensive tram system connecting it with other areas of South-East and South-West London such as Wimbledon and Beckenham too.

It's about as far south from Charing Cross as Barking is East and Edmonton is North, and no one would disagree that Barking and Edmonton are "in London". After all, Croydon itself does lie within "*The London Borough Of Croydon*"! A lot of people these days even say that _Watford_ should be considered part of London, which is ever further out than Croydon and not even within a London Borough.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Growing up in Australia and NZ, I am pre-programmed to consider anything in the general urban area plus a bit more as part of the _city_. Regardless of the political boundary’s that may crisscross this area. I can’t see in any way what so ever, how an invisible political boundary can have any impact on where a city begins and ends. If you were to drive from the beginning of the urban area through to the end you will see _city_, you wouldn’t see political entities.

For Sydney, this is any of the “first” satellite towns and suburbs as you approach the main urban core. It’s smaller than the metro area though as this contains very large portions of rural area’s, which is certainly important in a metropolitan sense but is different to what I would call the city itself.

For London, I certainly don’t see the political border of Greater London as anything like the “city” border. Stand on the border of Watford and putting politics aside try to convince me that the urban area to my left is the “city” but the continuous urban area to my right (which looks even more dense as it’s part of central Watford) is not part of the city. I don’t even see the M25 as the limit any more as I would consider towns like Hemel Hempstead or Slough to be part of “London” as they are either directly connected by a thin urban belt or only a tiny amount of countryside in between (last time I went from Slough to London I counted less than a minute of real countryside between them. That could be a city park for all I care)

Frankfurt where I live it would again be a big portion of the Urban Area plus close satellite towns. I tend to even consider Mainz, Wiesbaden, Darmstadt, Bad Homburg etc as all part of “Frankfurt” though due to historical baggage, this infuriates them enormously. I can’t see the difference between green belt which is kept for recreational purposes and parklands. When I’m on a journey from Munich by train, I feel like I’ve come home as soon as I reach Darmstadt, even though I live in Sachsenhausen. By the way, I see Goschio’s definition of a “city” as the city center. It takes me 30minutes to get to Mainz by suburban train, and although there are spots of countryside in between, they are so small it takes “seconds” to pass them. To me that really is like passing through a park.

One way to look at it, is if I was to tell people from outside the country where I live. If I lived in Offenbach and was to tell a person from Australia, I wouldn’t say Offenbach, he wouldn’t know where that was. It’s Frankfurt as far as he needs to know. If I lived though in say Reading, I would say ”Reading, near London”, or Reading, in London’s metro area.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

For Sydney, the boundaries are pretty much whatever that's inside the Sydney's Local Government Areas.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> people living in neighborhoods outside the city center of my city are also saying they're going to the "city", while they are in fact already inside that city.


I don't like the word "downtown" coz it comes across tourist-like -- you must be describing the world's way of saying they're headed into the city centre.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago is quite different from its suburbs. Except for the very close in burbs, you can DEFINITELY tell when you're leaving the city of tight lots and no side yards to the suburbs with large lawns and side yards.

When I leave the city limits is when I definitely say I'm "outside the city". There are then 50KM or so of suburbs in every direction, but it's such a huge area, it's all just "the burbs" to me, even though there are over 200 suburbs.

Usually if I'm talking about Chicagoland, then when I hit the corn fields I know I'm "out" of the city. It's spotty in some areas, but usually within a few KM you drive from absolutely nothing and farms into a wall of new housing development....and traffic


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Palm oil plantations are indication that I've left the city. Cities in Malaysia are usually surrounded by palm oil plantations.:lol:


----------



## espada89 (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm..it depends ryt.though u could still tell these by address.but still..esp for tokyo,its very difficult thing to anwser..so i would answer according to the address if im stil in or out..lol


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

It depends on where but mostly anywhere not Manhattan or the areas along the East River in Queens or Downtown Brooklyn.


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

You mean center and not the area of the city? Suburban like neighborhoods are city by their location not because of their design? If those areas are connected to the city they imo belong to the city. I haven't got a clue about New York though


----------



## The Dweller (Oct 2, 2008)

Amsterdam is easy. There's Amsterdam expanding to the West, which is still A'dam.

A'dam expanding to the North over the river, that's still Amsterdam. It's a 5 minute train ride to Zaandam, which has about 50.000 people in it and is part of Zaanstad, a community of 100.000+

To the south, Amsterdam has grown attached to Amstelveen. But this is often seen as part of Amsterdam even though it is not.

To the southeast you pass Diemen and Duivendrecht which are surrounded by Amsterdam everywhere but officially are not part of the city. 

Further southeast there is Southeast Amsterdam which actually borders no other actual Amsterdam borough.


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009 (Jul 30, 2008)

Easy, here when I pass a street light and just after that I find myself in the farmlands. My city tends to end suddenly.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Simple, when I see;


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll tell you how I know that I am in NYC... coming from New Jersey by NJ Transit I can sense the horrible smell while going under the Hudson river. It really stinks like hell in the train (imagine how things are outside in the tunnel :nuts but I somewhat like it, cause it means I'm entering Manhattan area.

Regarding Zagreb, I know I am in the city as soon as I pass motorway bypass which rounds the city.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

When you hit co-op for Westchester, Upstate NY, New Englanders.
When you it the cross island for the belt to Brooklyn or the Gcp, Throggs neck for Bronx and Queens for Long Islanders.
When you approach the Holland Tunnel for those coming from Essex, Jersey City, and the Shore in general


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

In Paris it's extremely simple. Once you're outside the _Boulevard Périphérique_ (The First Ring) you're outside Paris (although technically there are a couple of streets outside this Ring which are still in Paris). Another way to see it is: once you're outside Zone 1 you're not in Paris anymore. Yet another way to see it is through post codes. Anything starting with 75 (like for example 75018) is Paris. Outside Paris zip codes change and they start with either 92 (example 92400), 93 or 94 (the inner suburbs) or with 77, 78, 91 or 95 (outer suburbs).


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

SeyMan said:


> In Paris it's extremely simple. Once you're outside the _Boulevard Périphérique_ (The First Ring) you're outside Paris (although technically there are a couple of streets outside this Ring which are still in Paris). Another way to see it is: once you're outside Zone 1 you're not in Paris anymore. Yet another way to see it is through post codes. Anything starting with 75 (like for example 75018) is Paris. Outside Paris zip codes change and they start with either 92 (example 92400), 93 or 94 (the inner suburbs) or with 77, 78, 91 or 95 (outer suburbs).


To me as soon as I hit the outer suburbs of Paris I consider I'm in Paris. Politics mean very little to me.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Justme said:


> To me as soon as I hit the outer suburbs of Paris I consider I'm in Paris. Politics mean very little to me.


Yeah. If you consider Paris to be only Peripherique that would make La Defense out of city of Paris which is ridiculous. No matter what are local government borders Paris is the whole urban area with about 10 million ppl.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

For San Francisco, once you leave the city limits...you're not in the city anymore (same with other US cities). So there are roughly 49 square miles of San Francisco while the surrounding areas would be called by their own city/town names, or county/closest town names (if you're in the middle of nowhere)...all as part of "the Bay Area" or "San Francisco Bay Area." 

For example, Daly City, just to the south of SF city limits, physically appears to be part of SF. The urban fabric is unbroken, and the two cities flow seamlessly into one another...but you don't say you live in SF if you live in Daly City...unless you're quickly explaining where you're from to someone not from the Bay Area. 

That Daly City border is the only one where it's hard to tell SF's boundaries. The other three are conveniently marked by the ocean and the bay (though technically almost two hundred square miles of water fall within SF's city limits, which is why you have the SF city limit sign on the Bay Bridge, 2/3rds of the way to Oakland).

I think the Bay Area may be a little more rigid with this stuff than normal, probably because instead of Just San Fancisco, and a bunch of smaller suburbs, you have 3 major cities: San Francisco (750,000), with Oakland (415,000) right next to it, and San Jose (970,000), just 50 miles south....not mention the tons of smaller cities in between.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

In Philadelphia its when you cross Woodhaven Blvd from the North. From the East its when you cross the Ben Franklin bridge from NJ and from the Northeast its when you see the Manayunk Bridge or the cluster of radio towers in Roxborough. From the south as soon as you see the airport and from the West its when you cross 69th. Or as soon as you see the Comcast tower you know you are pretty damn close.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

When I leave the core city. I do not consider the conurbation like Offenbach or Eschborn Frankfurt!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that in Rome everything out of the ring motorway (Grande Raccordo Anulare) is considered outside of the city even if the city of Rome municipality (about 1400 skm) got more than 1000 skm of its territory out of the ring and more than a milion inhabitants as well in many boroughs

In Milan we normally cosider out of the city after the first 'ring' of bypasses even if municipality (just 181 skm) is all within that one...
Anyway it is a bit more complicated, because conurbation and metro population are bigger than Rome, but there is not only one big municipality but hundreds (yep, hundreds) and even history doesn't help as dozens of these cities forming the conurbation exist since hundreds or thousands years (before to conurbate obviously), while in Rome this sort of 'ancient sprawl' didn't happen
Even in some borough of Milan proper city, as Baggio for istance, some people say "I'm going to Milan" meaning going to city centre... this due to the fact that Baggio anciently was a separate municipality and has an own 'city center' with historical buildings


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Skyline_FFM said:


> When I leave the core city. I do not consider the conurbation like Offenbach or Eschborn Frankfurt!


But that's purely because you know where the invisible political boundary's are. If you didn't you certainly wouldn't know your not in Frankfurt.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I also knew that people living in Spandau, borough NW of Berlin, use to say to go in Berlin when they leave to city center


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

I see Spandau as a suburban part of Berlin. It is connected directly by public transportation and is easy to walk to if one wants too. 

Going to berlin is similar to people going to the center in lots of cities and towns.


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

You'll obviously know if you're entering Yellowknife. It is the end of the road.

You'll obviously know that you're out of Yellowknife because outside Yellowknife is just pure wilderness. period.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Justme said:


> But that's purely because you know where the invisible political boundary's are. If you didn't you certainly wouldn't know your not in Frankfurt.


That's true!


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

When asking whether you're inside of outside a "particular" city, I always refer to city limits. That's all, simple as it is.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wapper said:


> Nice, they have a 'George Bush park' in Houston


It's more like a giant swamp though.

By the way it's named after the first George Bush not the worst George Bush.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

For London probably the M25


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

In Stockholm its traditionally the traditional city is "inside the tolls". The limits are still clear as you from almost all directions have to cross a bridge to get to "the City". The city limits are of course further out but no one really counts the outher suburbs as the city. Lately many inner suburbs are being urbanized and with the development of Hagastaden the norhern limit will be less clear.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Martin S said:


> If you said, Croydon was 'in London', people would wonder which Tube line it was on.


I agree with what was related (years ago! [Croydon feeling no part of London]) but you gotta ask yourself whether Amersham --or even Chesham-- around its tube station feels any bit like London. (Plus weren't some Londoners known to have a beef with the lack of tube service [district after district], or am I wrong?)



Canadian relativity (also worldwide?!?):


trainrover said:


> Boy, might this querie be directed at some self-registering hipster!
> 
> What arithmetics are Canadian/canadien censors deploying at increasing the square mileage of metropolitan areas twice per decade? I'd like to know how they vouch for _their_ enormous swaths of semi-suburban wasteland constituting metropolitan identies; I mean, how do boundaries to the metropolitan spheres of influence peter out around this country?
> 
> Plus just whom do the censors think they're kidding?


----------

